
First Test of Seismic Invisibility Cloak - tarunmitra
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/510716/first-test-of-seismic-invisibility-cloak/
======
ChuckMcM
Not sure when folks will start using meta-materials to shield their border
crossing tunnels from ground penetrating radar but you know its coming.

